# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  लोगिन मैं आ रही प्रॉब्लम

## Nisha.Patel

मैं लोगिन नहीं कर पा रही हु ,अगर लोगिन हो भी जाये तो फिर भी दूसरा सूत्र खोलने पर ये बताता हे

----------


## gulluu

ये समस्या तो मुझे भी आ रही है , नया क्या है क्लिक करने पर बहार हो जाता हूँ .शायद अभी सब कुछ सही नहीं हुआ है

----------


## ravi chacha

ये समस्या तो मुझे भी आ रही है
२ ५०२ से तो पीछा छुट गया है लेकीन आब जो समस्या आरही है तो लगता है आसमान से टपके ओर खजूर पे लटके
३ लोगिन मैं आ रही प्रॉब्लम
४ देरी से खुलता है
5 The connection was reset

मेरे पास   ubantu है       विंडो  नहीं है

----------


## Rajeev

मित्रो यह समस्या तो मुझे भी आ रही रही है कृपया इस समस्या का जल्द-से-जल्द निवारण निकाले

----------


## draculla

मुझे लोगिन में कोई समस्या नहीं हो रही है/
लेकिन जब मैं टेब दबा कर नए विंडो में कोई सूत्र ओपन करता हूँ/
तो लोगिन ऑफ बताता है/लेकिन रिफ्रेश करने पर फिर से ठीक हो जाता है/

दूसरी समस्या यह है की मेरे प्रोफाइल से मेरे अपने बनाये गए सूत्र नहीं देख पा रहा हूँ/
 आरम्भ किए गए सभी सूत्र खोजें पर क्लिक करने पर डाटाबेस का error आ रहा है/

मोबाइल पर ये फोरम अभी तक उपलब्ध नहीं हुआ है/

----------


## aditya_gujral1

मुझे भी लोगिन करना में तोह कोई समस्या नहीं आ रही पर जब भी कभी किस्सी सूत्र में जाता हूँ अपने आप log out हो जाता है...और अगर फिर से मंच पर वापिस आयु तोह ठीक हो जाता है....किसी  भी private msg को reply नहीं कर पा रहा हूँ..जैसे ही reply करने की कोशिश करता हूँ log out हो जाता है फिर मंच पे वापिस आयु अपने आप log in हो जाता है.......यह क्या बला है भईओ इसका कोई समाधान निकालो........

----------


## Rated R

Sorry, the board is unavailable at the moment while we are moving the site on new servers.

Administrators, please do not make any new postings until this process has been finished.

- Loka (IPE Tech Admin)
We will be back soon...


कभी-कभी ये दिखता है...
और नए सूत्र खोल पाने में काफी दिक्कत हो रही है...

मोबाइल पर अभी तक यह फोरम  उपलब्ध नहीं हुआ है....

----------


## pathfinder

ऊपर एनाउन्समेंट में दिए गए निर्देशों को फोलो करके देखिये ,उससे निश्चित ही समस्या हल हो जायेगी |

----------


## John69

> ऊपर एनाउन्समेंट में दिए गए निर्देशों को फोलो करके देखिये ,उससे निश्चित ही समस्या हल हो जायेगी |


ये सारे निर्देश फोलो कर लिए मगर अभी भी प्रॉब्लम आ रही है.......
नया क्या है? वाले लिंक पर क्लिक करते ही ये आने लगता है...
 vBulletin Message
Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.

कभी-कभी डाटा बेस error भी आ जाता है......

----------


## dev b

मै ना तो अपने सूत्र देख पा रहा हु ...और ना ही किसी अन्य मित्र के प्रोफाइल में जा कर उन के सूत्र देख पा रहा हू ...लोगिन में भी प्रॉब्लम आ रही है ...बार बार लोग इन करना पड़ रहा है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मेरे साथ भी यही प्रोब्लम थी. पर जब मैंने antyvirious se cookies and temprory file ko  clean  किया तो काफी फास्ट होके मस्ती से काम करने लगा.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

नया क्या है पर क्लिक करने में समस्या है..

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> मेरे साथ भी यही प्रोब्लम थी. पर जब मैंने antyvirious se cookies and temprory file ko  clean  किया तो काफी फास्ट होके मस्ती से काम करने लगा.


 *हमें भी बताओ यार कैसे क्लीन  करना होगा*

----------


## draculla

फोरम के द्वारा बताये गए सारे उपाय मैं अपना कर देख लिए है/
लेकिन मेरी समस्या अभी भी खत्म नहीं हो रही है/

१.मैंने अपने सूत्र नहीं देख पा रहा हूँ/
२.जब go advance में जा कर पोस्ट करता हूँ तो पोस्ट हो जाता है लेकिन लोग ऑफ बताता है/लेकिन पोस्ट हो जाता है/
३.किसी भी सदस्य को मैं व्यक्तिगत सन्देश का जबाब देता हू तो लोग ऑफ बताता है/लेकिन सामने वाले को सन्देश मिल जाता है/ऐसे में थोड़ी दुविधा ह जाती है की सामने वाले को सन्देश गया या नहीं!

 सभी प्रविष्टियाँ प्राप्त करें आरम्भ किए गए सभी सूत्र खोजें
उपरोक्त जगह पर क्लिक करने पर Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.  सन्देश आता है/
कृपया जल्द से इसका समाधान बताइए/

----------


## draculla

> मेरे साथ भी यही प्रोब्लम थी. पर जब मैंने antyvirious se cookies and temprory file ko  clean  किया तो काफी फास्ट होके मस्ती से काम करने लगा.


क्या आपको मेरी जैसे समस्या का सामना नहीं कारण पड़ रहा है?

----------


## Black Pearl

> फोरम के द्वारा बताये गए सारे उपाय मैं अपना कर देख लिए है/
> लेकिन मेरी समस्या अभी भी खत्म नहीं हो रही है/
> 
> १.मैंने अपने सूत्र नहीं देख पा रहा हूँ/
> २.जब go advance में जा कर पोस्ट करता हूँ तो पोस्ट हो जाता है लेकिन लोग ऑफ बताता है/लेकिन पोस्ट हो जाता है/
> ३.किसी भी सदस्य को मैं व्यक्तिगत सन्देश का जबाब देता हू तो लोग ऑफ बताता है/लेकिन सामने वाले को सन्देश मिल जाता है/ऐसे में थोड़ी दुविधा ह जाती है की सामने वाले को सन्देश गया या नहीं!
> 
>  सभी प्रविष्टियाँ प्राप्त करें आरम्भ किए गए सभी सूत्र खोजें
> उपरोक्त जगह पर क्लिक करने पर Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.  सन्देश आता है/
> कृपया जल्द से इसका समाधान बताइए/


यही मेरी भी समस्या है

----------


## Rated R

मेरे साथ ऐसी कोई दिक्कत नहीं हो रही है....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> क्या आपको मेरी जैसे समस्या का सामना नहीं कारण पड़ रहा है?


द्र्रेकुल्ला जी और दों किंग को चाँद का नमस्कार.मेरे साथ भी सेम  यही समस्या थी.
आप एक काम करो अपना पुराना antivirios हटा के, सुन्बेल्ट कम्पनी का विप्रे डाउनलोड क्र लो ये फ्री है.गूगल मैं sunbelt vipre free download serch करने पे ये आपको मिल जायेगा. फिर इससे कोम्पुटर को scan कर ले न,ये antivirios कूकिएस टेम फाइल तोर्जान सबको हटाता है नेट चले वालो के लिए बेस्ट है ये ,इससे नेट की स्पीड भी फास्ट होती है ,जयादा जानकारी तो आपको मनोज जी ही दे सकते है.धन्यबाद. आप लोग से अनुरोध है की मेरे सूत्र (२ ) पर आके मेरे सूत्र की सोभा बराए

----------


## Rated R

मेरे कंप्यूटर में कैसपरस्काई इन्टरनेट सिक्यूरिटी २०११ इन्स्टालड है...शायद इसलिए मुझे कोई दिक्कत नहीं हो रही है..
.( ये ओरिजिनल  है )...

----------


## ravi chacha

यही मेरी भी समस्या थी कल तक लेकीन आज नही है

----------


## guruji

अभी यह समस्या है और इस पर काम किया जा रहा है।

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

में भी इस समस्याओं ने घेर रखा है मेरी मदद कृपया करे .....धन्यवाद गुरु जी

----------


## draculla

> द्र्रेकुल्ला जी और दों किंग को चाँद का नमस्कार.मेरे साथ भी सेम  यही समस्या थी.
> आप एक काम करो अपना पुराना antivirios हटा के, सुन्बेल्ट कम्पनी का विप्रे डाउनलोड क्र लो ये फ्री है.गूगल मैं sunbelt vipre free download serch करने पे ये आपको मिल जायेगा. फिर इससे कोम्पुटर को scan कर ले न,ये antivirios कूकिएस टेम फाइल तोर्जान सबको हटाता है नेट चले वालो के लिए बेस्ट है ये ,इससे नेट की स्पीड भी फास्ट होती है ,जयादा जानकारी तो आपको मनोज जी ही दे सकते है.धन्यबाद. आप लोग से अनुरोध है की मेरे सूत्र (२ ) पर आके मेरे सूत्र की सोभा बराए


बंधू मैं आपके बताये सारे उपाय अपना लिए हैं/परन्तु मेरी समय अभी तक जस की तस है/
मैं तो सारे ब्राउजर भी फिर से इंस्टाल कर डाले  हैं/लेकिन अभी तक समस्या खत्म नहीं हुई है/

----------


## pkj21

reputation point kaise dete hai

----------

